# Urgent help needed! Please!



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm really nervous as Princess abscess burst and this morning/last night, she decided to remove the excess skin herself. I found a clump of fur in her food bowl thinking it was from her chest, I picked it up and threw it in the bin. I thought pulling fur from her chest/grebe was normal during the spring because of hormones. This morning, all I found was her scab hanging off of her chin and an open wound underneath. This open wound was a sore/pink circle with another circle in the middle, in the middle it was a creme white color. She is still sneezing but seems happier and more sprightly, suggesting that she is not in any pain. I had to go to school so I have just come home and she seems fine. I have just noticed a slit in the middle of the white circle going in. The wound is not deep (aside from the slit) and a bit of hay is stuck in the slit. I cannot get to the hay in the slit or take the scab off as she either hides it or backs away and I cannot corner her as she almost has a heart attack. I am unable to hold her as she almost dies each time and hurts me (biting hard and scratching my face and neck.) 
I can watch her until about 4:30 because I have to go out and I'll be back about 8:30 to give her her food and do what I need to.
I am still in the same financial situation and am not eligible for any free/low cost veterinary care so I can't afford to take her to the vets.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

to be honest, and i know it's harsh, but she needs proper veterinary care. There's no simple fix to an abscess, if there were we would all do it. If you cannot afford to look after her veterinary needs and your family won't help then you might have to look further afield and see if there is a rescue who will take her on as she needs to be able to live her life free of pain and discomfort.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Right....can you please sit down and have a think for a second..

If you had a burst abscess on the side of your face do you really think that you would not experience any pain?

Rabbits are extremely stoic with regards to showing pain because they are a prey species and showing pain gets them killed. So just because she does not appear (in your opinion) to show pain, I can 100% guarantee that she is in lots of pain right now.

Firstly she needs to see a vet, not in the morning, but now..Leaving her in pain is breaking the law.

Do your parents know that your rabbit has a burst abscess?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she NEEDS to see a vet, if you can not take her to see a vet then im sorry to say i agree with lopside, you really need to consider whats best for princess, and if rabbits are the best pet for you at the moment 

take her to the vets now


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

My parents know that her abscess had burst. The thing is that she is better than normal, suggesting that she is not in as much pain as usual. She is prescribed with pain relief but it ran out and was £40 for a 15ml bottle so we are going to get a prescription and buy the pain relief somewhere else.
Also her wee smells so strong and like cabbage. I only cleaned her out yesterday evening. Could it be something to do with the cabbage.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

She has a hole in her face....she will be in pain!
She needs pain relief now.
Face abscesses in rabbits are notoriously difficult to treat, the key is to treat them early.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

We will get the relief ASAP. I'm gonna give her carrots tonight to see whether that helps.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

How do you think carrots will help?
She needs a vet...If you can't, then you need to find someone that will :nonod:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> We will get the relief ASAP. I'm gonna give her carrots tonight to see whether that helps.


Carrots are sugary, so aren't good for rabbits and their delicate guts.

Too much cabbage bad for guts too.

Re painkillers, she needs some now - yes it is expensive, but you can buy a written prescription form vet then get it form somewhere like Vet UK, but that takes time.

As for her abscess, somehow, your family has to find a way for it to be treated. This is your parents' responsibility, and I know how helpless you must feel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

She seems to be doing much better now.  still no vet appointment but I am hoping to go to the RSPCA in Buckinghamshire and asking for help/vouchers.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you needed to get her to the vet DAYS ago, sorry but if you are not going to be responsiable towards your pets then you really need to reconsider if its fair for you to keep them!
that poor rabbit NEEDS pain relief NOW


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> She seems to be doing much better now.  still no vet appointment but I am hoping to go to the RSPCA in Buckinghamshire and asking for help/vouchers.


*PLease* make that phone call.

Abscesses can be so painful, but because she is a prey species, she will hide her pain for as long as she can; and then it will be too late.

Abscesses are treatable;pain can be relieved.

I know this is hard, because you are a minor and don't have the money yourself, but please do your best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

I know. I am trying my very best. I am very responsible and I do try so hard. If I could, I would run to Buckinghamshire myself and get them for her - that's how much I love her and want to help her. I've already talked to my Mum about it and she said we need proof. There is no written evidence stating that we got her in this condition. All we have is the couple we got her through and her previous owner but the RSPCA don't know this - for all they know, we could all be good friends but I haven't even met her previous owner. 
She has been my furry shoulder to cry on, my motivation to keep on living, my best friend and an amazing family pet. I will get the RSPCA's number and give them a ring ASAP as well as getting her a prescription from VETS UK for Loxicam. I know I said I'd do that days ago but I think my parents are splitting up and I am going through a lot. I have the best intentions for her and I don't want to cause an argument because you are only thinking about her welfare. You have given me the kick up the backside that I well and truly needed. Thank you.
I want to know some good veggies to give to her that are good for her as my mum is continuously buying her cabbage and carrots (occasionally.) I try to vary her diet as much I can but it is quite hard when all there is, is cabbage or carrots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Quick question - who do I ring? The small animal co-ordinator or the small animal welfare person?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Either will do as a first port of call.

What other food is your rabbit eating?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I know you love your rabbit, no worry about that, It is just how to get her the treatment she needs as quickly as possible.

Your parents can check on the website below to see if they qualify for cheaper vet care, and where the nearest place is:-

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/pdsa-vet-care/eligibility

Vet care - Low cost RSPCA vet care - Neutering, vaccinations
Financial assistance - Veterinary care - What we do

Our area has a local RSPCA clinic, in the town, not at the RSPCA centre for people on certain benefits. Each area is different, so a phone call to your local RSPCA centre will tell you what is available local to you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Re food - hay - or grass should be the main food. A big mound a day.

Then some rabbit pellets. Provided bun has a good amount of hay, they don't usually need too many pellets. This diet helps the teeth wear down.

Then, the fresh food is an optional extra really, just avoid too much gassy greens or sugary carrots. When the weather improves and they start to grow, pick dandelion leaves - she will love them and they are free!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

Sadly I'm not eligible for any veterinary financial aid from the PDSA and I don't have a PDSA near me . My Grandad told me he used to have bunnies, 2 of them. He then ended up with four as (I think) his brother stopped caring for them properly and he said he woke up early every morning, got dressed and went out with a basket to collect dandelion leaves. He had two lionheads and two mini lops - I think Princess reminds him of them. He gets sad when he sees Princess. He feels like she is his and he loves her dearly. When he came round for Christmas, he looked at her,I showed him how to feed her one of her treats and then he said, I just have to make sure you care for her properly. When he'd finished he said I cared for her well but where are the dandelions. &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This has been going on for a month now..

You're young, I know....no frigging excuse!!!

Get the poor rabbit to a frigging vet or hand the rabbit over to a rescue so that she does get the vet attention needed..

Unless you are just having a blast making up stories


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

Look, I know there is no excuse. I care for her as best I can. I begged my mum to phone the RSPCA and the vets and she is trying. We are all trying. I have had a hectic day and the vets are now closed. I know I keep putting it off but tomorrow evening we will get her the prescription. 
I know I sound like a frigging bad owner but I actually do the best I can in the present.
What sort of evidence will I need for the RSPCA phonecall???


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yet more excuses


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> Look, I know there is no excuse. I care for her as best I can. I begged my mum to phone the RSPCA and the vets and she is trying. We are all trying. I have had a hectic day and the vets are now closed. I know I keep putting it off but tomorrow evening we will get her the prescription.
> I know I sound like a frigging bad owner but I actually do the best I can in the present.
> What sort of evidence will I need for the RSPCA phonecall???


Just phone and explain the situation honestly.

They may help with cost of treatment. They may may ask your family to sign her over so she can be treated.

Some vets will allow "on account" treatment to trusted customers too, (then payment can be spread over the next weeks), so perhaps get your mum to talk to your vets urgently first - but that phone call MUST happen tomorrow.


----------

